# Tenotomy, debridement of  FDS and FDP tendons of finger 26455 VS 26160 vs 26116



## tser05@yahoo.co.in (Apr 21, 2016)

Can any one help me for cpt on Tenotomy, debridement of  FDS and FDP tendons of finger, CPT 26455 VS 26160 vs 26116.

I am inclinded to go with 26116.

26455 is for tenotomy which bundle in 26116 hence not qualified.
26160 is for tendon sheath and in this case it is tendon not tendon sheath hence not qualified.

Dawa


----------

